# FOX F46-719 Lathe & FX4000 Chuck - any good?



## Dave Leishman (14 Sep 2008)

I'm starting to think about replacing my Record/Coronet No0 with something else, and had been looking at the Record CL1-VS, but then found the FOX F46-719 Lathe & FX4000 Chuck for nearly £300 less.

I know the Record has electronic variable speed and the Fox has a lever operated belt change, but either is better than my current _stop lathe/lift access panel/tilt motor/move belt/seat belt/replace access cover/start lathe_ operation at present 

I'm not familiar with Fox lathes, so hence the question. Are the FOX F46-719 Lathe & FX4000 Chuck any good?


----------



## colin macdiarmid (14 Sep 2008)

there is this review https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... p?p=200582


----------



## Dave Leishman (14 Sep 2008)

Thanks Colin - I hadn't seen that. From reading it apparently the lathe itself is ok, but is let down by the quality of the accessories. That was written over a year ago. Anyone have any updates?


----------



## dickm (14 Sep 2008)

Someone seems to have a job lot of Fox 4000 chucks on Ebay at the moment at £50 each. I've been wondering about getting one, but it sounds as if they are a bit variable quality-wise. As I'd have to re-thread it for the Mystro, it would be a pity to do this and then find it was a lemon


----------



## Dave Leishman (14 Sep 2008)

I've changed my mind about this. There doesn't seem to be a lot of info about the Fox brand around, and the little I've read while ok for the lathe (in the main), refers to cheap finishes and production of the chucks.

I've switched to good 'ol Axminster and am thinking about the Jet 1014 Mini lathe from them. It'll do me for the stuff I'm doing now (and for the forseeable future).

Just don't know which chuck to get for it :?


----------



## TEP (15 Sep 2008)

Hi *Dave*.

IMHO the best chuck for these small lathes is the Multistar Duplex, it's small, and very versatile. It is now marketed by Hegner, but there are cheaper chucks around.

One downfall of the Duplex is it is not that user friendly for a beginner. You have to get the spigot and recess measurements spot on or it won't hold. That's the only problem IMO it is a great little small lathe chuck.

Scroll chucks are a lot easier to use for the beginner, but which ever you choose, make sure you can purchase different sized jaw sets at a later date if needed. Some of these cheaper chucks have a bad accessory back-up.


----------



## tekno.mage (16 Sep 2008)

HI,

I bought a Fox FX4000 chuck recently, and am very pleased with it. The Record Power RP4000 series jaws fit this chuck and I've already bought 3 set to go with it. I'd agree that the quality of the finishing is not perfect, but it does the job and works very well for me - and it's amazing value for money. The Record Power jaws are much better finished than the ones that come with the chuck.

I have also got a Multistar Duplex chuck (which came with my second-hand lathe) and yes, it works, but I find the Fox scroll chuck much easier & quicker to use - mainly because you don't have to dis-assemble the whole thing to change over from compression to expansion mode! I still use my Multistar Duplec, but leave it set up with it's screw chuck attachment.

tekno.mage


----------

